# Missing you so much Daisy



## anita817 (Sep 12, 2019)

Missing my Daisy so much, its been a week today and I can't get over it. I know it will take time but I had no ideal it would hurt this badly.

Please pray her dear sister Queen will be ok. They have been inseparable since birth the reason I have both.

I'll never forget the crowd we had in the pet store as I was saying no to both of them but then when we separated them when I said ok to getting one. It broke my heart to see how they both went into a slump so here we are today 11 years later.

RIP my sweet Daisy 💔 you are in no more pain and for that it helps me feel just a little better. Mommy misses you.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

So heartbreaking! Prayers sent your way!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

We've all been through it and it's incredible the mark they leave on our lives. Still, this too shall pass....
And somehow it's worth it again and again and again


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. We lost our beloved Joey 10 days ago and it really hurts; I can feel your pain.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I gave our Della a lot of extra attention after we lost Tess in April. She still has times of sadness.. peace be with you.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm sorry. Sounds as if you have many good memories. Good for you for giving both of them a home and chance to stay together. 

Do everything you can to give your Queen special attention.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is a heartbreaking experience. I know how much it hurts and it feels like you will not come out of it. But you will. It takes time. But there will always be that lingering missing of your dog. I think that's when you know they never leave your heart.


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

Best wishes on your recovery, it is hard

I lost my favorite girl 7 months ago today - and while the pain of that loss is a little less, its still there 

queen's recovery is in my thoughts and with you on the loss of Daisy - run free sweet girl


----------



## anita817 (Sep 12, 2019)

Squidwardp said:


> I'm sorry. Sounds as if you have many good memories. Good for you for giving both of them a home and chance to stay together.
> 
> Do everything you can to give your Queen special attention.


Yes, I am.


----------



## Torr (Jun 29, 2021)

I can only say, I will hug my dogs a little tighter and longer tonight for those that have lost a friend. My world went upside down when I lost my Chihuahua Terrier mix named "Ike" the day after Thanksgiving last year. For 17 years, He was the best daddy and buddy my Jack Russell Terrier "kk" could have had! He was my Best Friend!


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Torr said:


> I can only say, I will hug my dogs a little tighter and longer tonight for those that have lost a friend. My world went upside down when I lost my Chihuahua Terrier mix named "Ike" the day after Thanksgiving last year. For 17 years, He was the best daddy and buddy my Jack Russell Terrier "kk" could have had! He was my Best Friend!
> View attachment 575556
> View attachment 575557


sooooo sweet


----------

